# Whittle V8 WIP-2



## Rob.Barrett (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been requested to start a new thread - sorry, not sure of the posting etiquette.
Progress so far on the cylinders and crank/rods.

Rob


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking great, Rob.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 26, 2011)

Rob.Barrett  said:
			
		

> I have been requested



Respectfully requested!

That was me. Thanks for posting your own thread. This will make following along less confusing. I couldn't keep them straight in the other thread. 

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## steamer (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup that's a reasonable request for sure.

Damn nice looking crank!  :bow: I'm looking forward to seeing more ;D

Dave


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice work, thanks for posting pics. I must have not been keeping up with the other thread, why 2 different cranks? is it version 2?

thanks

Randel


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and support everyone.

Hi Randel, I was rather hoping it was just one crank, think it's just my dodgy camera work that makes them look different.

Next I need to machine some flats on the cylinder cooling fins so they fit together on the crankcase and then machine 4 slots out for the head bolts to clear.

Rob


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful work Rob. I admire you multi-cylinder guys...I think I'm doing good to get one decent version of each part, much less, four or eight, or even ten!

Bill


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 27, 2011)

Doh! guess I should have looked a bit closer, the first pic looks like there are no counter weights. a beautiful job so far.

Randel


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 27, 2011)

HI all i can say is oooooo well dun :bow:


----------



## agmachado (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Rob,

And you ?

Are you achieving to continue this project?

Send us some news!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Alexandre,

Work is progressing slowly on the engine. I've finished machining / lapping the cylinders just need to chemically blacken them now but it's a bit cold to do this in the garage so I'll need to moving into the kitchen! Need to pick the right moment for this as she won't be impressed with lots of chemicals sloshing about the place. I'll post more pictures then.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## compspecial (Mar 8, 2011)

A very ambitious project, Rob which you are obviously taking in your stride. Wonderful quality and finish on all the parts.
                      Stew


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 16, 2011)

Some pictures of the cylinders after blackening, also the fully floating gudgeon (rist) pins which have PTFE pads on the ends. Making the pistons and rings next.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## rcfreak177 (Mar 16, 2011)

G'day Rob, Very nice work you have there. One question, what is the process to blacken the cylinders? I am not familiar with this. 

Regards Baz.


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Baz,

The blacken process I used is a cold process involving:-
1/ an alkaline solution to clean/degrease
2/ rinse under cold water
3/ blackening solution
4/ rinse under cold water
5/ an oil solution to seal.

Not sure on the chemistry but it involves copper and selenium. The copper reacts with the iron and the resultant then reacts with the selenium to form CuSe. Dimensionally the component is the same after the process. The oil sealer is just meant to evaporate but as you can see from the pictures even after a few hours in the oven they still haven't dried out.


----------



## walnotr (Mar 16, 2011)

This is looking really good! How are the heads coming along? It would be nice to see some in progress pictures. I hope to get back to my Whittle next month when I have my machines available again.

Steve C.


----------



## agmachado (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Rob,

The look is great !

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Steve,

I haven't started the heads yet, I'm on the pistons at the moment. You may be getting me confused with xpylonracer, he has the heads finished, I think, and was starting on the crank.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 25, 2011)

Finished the pistons, now starting on the rings.

Rob


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder how a whittle would scale up till a man could see it (Double )
would that be possable?
Pete


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldn't resist putting it together just to see what it looked like.


----------



## LongRat (Mar 25, 2011)

metalmad  said:
			
		

> I wonder how a whittle would scale up till a man could see it (Double )
> would that be possable?
> Pete



At least one person in the UK is working on a 150% Whittle build. He got a friend of his in Spain (I think) to scale up the drawings and make full 3D CAD plans. I think it is a great idea. I don't see why 200% would not work either.


----------



## boatmadman (Mar 25, 2011)

I just found this thread, great work there.

I found the plans for this a week or two ago and am thinking of giving one a go, so, can I ask whether you think a peatol lathe and x2 mill would be up to the job?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Mar 25, 2011)

They should be fine, you don't need anything too big for this engine. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Apr 26, 2011)

A few pictures of the cylinder head.

Rob


----------



## LongRat (Apr 26, 2011)

Your head looks outstanding Rob, great workmanship.
I guess one more to go?


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Apr 27, 2011)

I managed to finish the other one last night. Just need to cut the valve seats now but I'll wait until I have the valve guides in first. Might put the heads on the engine later just to see what it looks like.

Rob


----------



## T70MkIII (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking great, Rob. This engine is on my engine build wishlist.


----------



## Rob.Barrett (May 1, 2011)

A few pictures with the heads on.
Rob


----------



## cfellows (May 1, 2011)

Lovely work, Rob. The Whittle is beautiful engine and your example is among the best. 

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (May 1, 2011)

Wow! what a beautiful engine.

Great work!


----------



## nfk (May 1, 2011)

Rob, you`r building a peace of art!

Will you use it in a model RC? I would like seeing it flying!
Amazing job :bow: :bow:


----------



## metalmad (May 1, 2011)

Hi Rob
amazing, its a pleasure to see
I just wish I could see it for real :bow:
Pete


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Jul 13, 2011)

The heads with valve guides and the valves - they're very small!

Rob


----------



## gbravo (Jul 13, 2011)

Very interesting proyect, Rob.
This Whittle V8 is nice model.
Regards,
German


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Sep 5, 2011)

Rocker arm. Just another 15 to go.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rob!

I have been wondering how the project has been going. Glad to see you are still at it. Looking good.


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I see you've been busy too. Stunning work you do. :bow:
Just finished the plugs, they started life as Enya 3s, I've also turned the thread off and re-threaded M5 Fine.

Rob


----------



## blighty (Sep 7, 2011)

my whittle v8 plans turned up today and if mine turns out half as good as yours, i'll be well happy


----------



## metalmad (Sep 7, 2011)

its wonderfull isn't it 
I love it :bow:
Pete


----------



## maverick (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a wonderful looking engine there. The Whittle is such an elegent design and the 
attention to detail and fine surface finish on your engine is outstanding. Can you clue us in to 
your procedure for the rocker arms? Looking forward to more on this engine.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## agmachado (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Very nice your job!

Some questions... 

How do you make the glow plugs ?

What is the material used to make the filament of the glow plug ?

Is easy to find?

Thank you,

Alexandre


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rob 110% allsome .Something to be very proud of .Some day I hope to be good enough to do something like this . Dale


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Blighty,
Good luck with your build, it's a great engine to build - not that I've had much experience as this is only my second build.

Hi Mike,
As for the rocker arms, it's all in the CNC and some very small cutters. I have a small tabletop CNC mill. It's obviously possible to make it without CNC but I'm no machinist.

Hi Alexandre,
The glow plugs are made from existing plugs (Enya 3) turned down with new tops.

Thanks for the support and comments everyone.

Rob


----------



## petertha (Sep 8, 2011)

Rob.Barrett  said:
			
		

> ...The glow plugs are made from existing plugs (Enya 3) turned down with new tops.



Can you elaborate on the machining steps & add-on parts involved? 
Ex - do you first 'hold' the stock glow plug in a hex collet or something, reduce & re-thread? Then use that new thread in a jig or something to turn down the top side etc? Im guessing the original hex size is also reduced? 

Also, are the little nuts on the top to capture the ignition power wire?

That smaller size looks so much more scale for engines that utilize glow, and especially for the engine you are working on. Very nice!


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! The Whittle looks great.

The glow plug modifications are part of the Whittle drawings, but Rob's hex on the body is excellent. The Enya plugs already have a threaded post in the top. I wonder why Whittle bothered with a longer post at all? Why not just a short spacer and nut on the existing post? I think it would look a bit more fitting for such a small engine. If I ever get to building one, I'll have to remember that......


----------



## xpylonracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Rob

You are certainly making good progress with your build, I'm still on 
the third crankshaft, haven't been in the workshop a lot for the summer months,
now the darker evenings are here will be going in to continue the work, a lot
to do to catch you up !!!!!!

Rgds, Marcus


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Marcus,

Good to hear you're back in the workshop. Good luck with the crank, hope you can do better than my four attempts.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Lesmo (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Rob
Just caught up with your excellent build, and it is a beauty with an outstanding finish. I did not realise just how small it was until I saw the AA battery in shot. Absolutely stunning, and doubly so considering its only your second build. I will certainly be glued to this one. 

Cheers Les :bow:


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished the valve gear.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 13, 2011)

Everything looks just great.


----------



## T70MkIII (Oct 14, 2011)

What a stunning looking engine!


----------



## danstir (Oct 14, 2011)

A very good looking engine, I am amazed at the amount of careful detail that went in to it.


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Oct 24, 2011)

One finished and one part finished inlet manifold.

Rob


----------



## Blue_Rock (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking really nice Rob!


----------



## xpylonracer (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Rob

Your engine certainly looks the business, have you checked out valve timing and firing order yet ?

Rgds, Marcus


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Marcus,

I'm just building a support frame to hold the engine, I should then be in a position to squirt a little fuel down the inlet manifolds, wire up the glow plugs and give it a spin to see if it makes the right noises. So hopefully it's correct, it looks right. I'll post some more picture soon.
How far have you got with your engine?

Regards,
Rob


----------



## xpylonracer (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Rob

Should be back to the workshop in the next few days, crankshaft centre journals completed and with packing pieces secured, next step setup on the mill for the offsets, hoping for better results this time !!!

Rgds, Marcus


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Rob,
What a beautiful engine you have built. I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Whittle at the NAMES show many years back and saw some of his work. He would be extremely proud to see his design carried on.
gbritnell


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Nov 4, 2011)

A couple more pictures of work so far.

Rob


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Jan 6, 2012)

A pair of carbs - very nearly finished.

Rob


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rob,

  A fantastic build thread, and I have to say your engine is stunning!!!

Regards,

  Will R.  Everett, WA.


----------



## xpylonracer (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Rob

Have you test run the engine yet ?
I am still at making crankshaft stage !!!

Rgds, Emgee


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Emgee,

If anyone can show me a video of one of these engines running, besides the original Eric Whittle one on youtube, Id be most grateful 'cus I can't get it to run. I still have a couple of things to try, after that it's going to join all the other stuff collecting dust on the shelf!

Rob


----------



## idahoan (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Rob

That is a beautiful little engine; it would be a shame to give up on it after all that work. I'm sure you will get it sorted out. I got it see Eric's engine at the first PRIME show years ago; I have a VHS video of that one but it is the only one I have ever seen.

Dave


----------



## Motormagican (Nov 23, 2012)

I joined this site to learn from others who like to build engines and other such items. I never thought I would be able to watch all the great projects and the skill level of all you outstanding builders on here. Like all the others, this is a beautiful engine. I am amazed by all I see on here. Very nice work indeed.

Danny


----------



## petertha (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob.Barrett said:


> .. Id be most grateful 'cus I can't get it to run. I still have a couple of things to try, after that it's going to join all the other stuff collecting dust on the shelf!
> Rob


 
I'm a complete newbie so take this accordingly. When I was scoping out glow engine projects for a radial design (which I'm still drawing up!), there seemed to be some re-occurring themes about driving glow plugs simultaneously with sufficient energy. Some folks built dedicated circuits, others have gone low tech & divided the task but with specific batteries & wiring. I have lots of RC engine experience & I know sometimes glow can be fussy with only ONE cylinder as some parameters inter-relate: (heat rating, nitro content). I could envision more plugs like yours = potentially more issues. This of course assumes all the fundamentals are ok: compression, timing, fuel, carburation etc. You didnt indicate what you thought might be the culprit, so thought I'd just throw this out FWIW.

Beautiful engine. It would be a shame to put it on the shelf, but I can certainly appreciate potential complexity at such a small scale. I'm sure there are lots of qualified people here that can collaboratively help. 

Is it popping at all & then not running well? Or not starting?


----------



## G91 (Nov 23, 2012)

my goodness thats NICE!!!....i just happen to have some extra shelf space should you run out of room ;D


----------



## jpeter (Nov 23, 2012)

You can store it on my shelf.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 23, 2012)

You can store it on my shelf.

Each glow plug takes about 3 amps @ 1.5 volts. So 8 plugs need 24 amps at 1.5 volts. That's a lot of power supply.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 23, 2012)

jpeter said:


> You can store it on my shelf.
> 
> Each glow plug takes about 3 amps @ 1.5 volts. So 8 plugs need 24 amps at 1.5 volts. That's a lot of power supply.


 

I'm thinking the same thing. I have a 9 cylinder Cox based engine that has never ran for the same reason.

Jerry James has a glow driver that can handle 4 cylinders. Maybe 2 of them might be the ticket. They connect to a 12 volt battery and deliver the correct voltage and lots of current to each cylinder. Maybe he can cut you a deal for buying 2 at a time.

http://www.jamesengine.com/index_files/Page435.htm


----------



## Speedy (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^ Just you wait my friend. 
I will build it and it will run. just waiting for school to finnish in December. to start the build 

I think they make 8 cylinder glow drivers but they are above 150$
robarts comes to mind but im not sure at the moment


----------



## xpylonracer (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Rob

Thanks for posting your work to date, I'm now interested to know more about why the engine fails to run. 
This is the second completed engine recently reported that has so far failed the running test, could it be a common fault ?
Are you using an electric starter ?

Rgds, Emgee


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I can assure everyone that after a lot of work and cost I have solved the power supply problem. I have two 2v 25A/hr batteries in parallel. These give 1.5v at each plug - the max the plugs can take.
I'm thinking the issue may be with piston rings or combustion camber design. I'll let you all know how it goes.
I've got distracted with a third scale Austin Seven engine i've started working on, pictures to follow.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## blighty (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm probable wrong about this, but anything is worth a try

going by your pic (nice engine by the way) your prop is saying your engine is turning anti clock wise (looking from the front...conventional model I.C direction). i have been lead to believe that the Whittle V8 turns in the other direction...... i.e you would need a pusher prop.

think i read this on a Yahoo user group, as they was discussing how to adjust the timing so the engine would turn the other way so you could use "normal" props.


----------

